# Wahoo and deep drop...



## Fish Eye (Apr 4, 2013)

I buddy of mine has been erring me to start posting reports. Well I got a new boat this fall and now that it’s ready to go here is my first report on PFF. 
We left Fort Morgan zero dark thirty with the plan of running towards to west and doing a little wahoo and grouper fishing. We fishing about a dozen rigs without a knock down and my crew was getting a little restless. Around lunch time the decision was made to put away the trolling gear and start deep dropping. Well that turned out to be a good move. The first spot we dropped on both rods go bendo and up come a couple of quality snowy grouper and it stayed that we until we finished our four angler limit. We then decided to try move north with the vision of beeliners dancing in our heads. But it wasn’t ment to be we just could get past the scamp. After trying a couple of different spots we packed in and enjoyed a smooth ride home.


----------



## Fish Eye (Apr 4, 2013)

More pics from the weekend.


----------



## rfh21 (May 17, 2012)

Nice! You cook the eel or for sushi? Love how he has a fish in his mouth in that first one haha


----------



## Fish Eye (Apr 4, 2013)

My boat partner fried some up he said it was good. I plan on smoking some tomorrow night.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Saw the pics on FB. Great report!


----------



## Kevin B (Dec 3, 2012)

Great catch, Congrats.

Kevin


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

very nice spread of some very fine eating!!! love me some LONGTAIL!!!!cool eel too.


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

I guess if that's the best you can do for a first report..........hahahaha! DAMN man that is a FINE haul!! Congrats on a great trip!!


----------



## ashcreek (Oct 4, 2007)

Damn good job...


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

I'm sorry, that thing just freaks me out


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

Bill Me said:


> I'm sorry, that thing just freaks me out


That's what she said.........haha sorry juvenile I know but couldn't resist!


----------



## Ron Mexico (Nov 5, 2007)

Thanks guys.


----------



## Fish Eye (Apr 4, 2013)

Oops...I changed my user name, because I just did not like my old one (Ron Mexico). I'm not trying pull a fast one one on y'all. Any way thanks for the props. I'll try to continue to post reports.

Thanks, Angelo


----------



## 24ft fishmaster (Apr 26, 2012)

Thats a load of fish! Looks like some good eating for sure .thanks for posting look forward to more


----------



## rustyboat (Mar 20, 2013)

great trip i like your new boat. this is rusty,i met you the other day. i bought your 23 contender. we went out saturday and caught some aj's, one was in the 60 pound range. the boat ran well. so,i guess i've got the short bus and now you have the long bus!!!


----------



## BlackJeep (Jun 13, 2010)

Nice catch. What kind of eel is that? Looks pretty mean.... and delicious I'm sure.


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

BlackJeep said:


> Nice catch. What kind of eel is that? Looks pretty mean.... and delicious I'm sure.


Looks like a Conger eel but not sure.


----------



## Fish Eye (Apr 4, 2013)

Rusty,

I thinks you met my boat partner, he was on the phone with me when he saw y'all. You've got a great boat and it sounds like you a good trip on Short Bus. We bought it from an other PFF member Caveman. 
The eel is a King snake eel. I'll let y'all know about the table quality tomorrow.


----------



## straycat (Jul 26, 2008)

Awesome day out there. If you don't mind me asking, the first picture with all the fish on the table. We're are you when you took the picture, and what day was it. I ask because, my boat is in the background and I am here.

Straycat


----------



## Fish Eye (Apr 4, 2013)

Marine Max in Gulfshores Sunday afternoon. My wife likes your boat name by the way.


----------



## straycat (Jul 26, 2008)

I was just there Saturday looking at it and when I saw your picture I said doesn't look like marine max. Crazy days today, you have to to trust everyone, but you can trust nobody. Thanks for the relieving reply. Once again nice report!

Straycat


----------



## Fish Eye (Apr 4, 2013)

Fried up some of the eel last night. It was pretty good some of our guest liked it better than the grouper. It has a nice white meat and is a little chewy kind of like alligator and really moist. Which I think it is due to the high oil content found in eel. Personally I liked the grouper better but the eel was not bad.
*


----------

